# FODMAP and airline meals?



## Blanca (Dec 4, 2011)

I've begun to follow the FODMAP diet and had pretty good results. However, I have a 12 hour flight this weekend and really not sure what to do about the on-board meals (dinner and breakfast). They offer special diet meals like gluten intolerant and lactose-free, vegetarian, kosher, Hindu and Moslem meals and one called "bland" which is a "Light and easily digested meal for sufferers of intestinal or stomach disorders". The airline was not able to tell me sample menus or examples of what foods I'd find on my tray.I'm taking along some gluten free crisp bread so I can skip the roll or noodles and I'm not too worried about the lactose but things like onion and apple sneaking into meals is my biggest worry. I seem to have the most problems with fruits and veggies.Anyone tried any special meals? Which would get me closest to the FODMAP ideal? I've booked the "bland" for now, but I'm wondering if it will be awful and I'd just be better off getting the regular meals!


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

When I fly I pack a baked sweet potato, some gluten-free crisps and a few nuts. Maybe some celery sticks, and plenty of water.


----------



## Blanca (Dec 4, 2011)

Korga said:


> When I fly I pack a baked sweet potato, some gluten-free crisps and a few nuts. Maybe some celery sticks, and plenty of water.


Thanks for the suggestion. I might try the sweet potato next time. (sorry about late reply but we just got back home a couple of days ago)In case anyone is wondering, on Air New Zealand the "bland" meal was a pretty good match for low-FODMAP. Dinner was baked chicken with steamed carrot and zuchini and sliced potatoes. No gravies, sauces or butters. Just a little bit of tomato relish that I skipped. Breakfast was a scrambled egg, more plain potato and a fruit cup of fresh fruit, no syrup, so I could pick out the acceptable fruits. Dinner on return trip was very nice baked fish with similar sides. So all nice and plain with nothing hiding any gluten or lactose or onion, etc. I also had my crispbread and some gluten-free snacks along and just declared them at Customs. Good thing I did because finding gluten free/FODMAP friendly food in the LA airport was a lot harder! I ended up with a turkey sub but just threw out the bread and ate the meat/tomatoes with my crackers. I stuck with the FODMAP as close as I could over my holiday travels and while I had some gas and bloating I only had one real episode of stomach upset over three weeks. So very pleased with this so far!


----------

